# Marijuana Makes You Smart



## GanjaGuru (Oct 20, 2005)

http://www.sciencenews.org/articles/20051015/fob7.asp


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Oct 20, 2005)

can someone sum that up in a couple sentences i didnt get what they were trying to say


Hahaha


----------



## weed toka (Nov 2, 2005)

shyt beats me dude i didnt reaLLY understand either


----------



## Erana (Nov 20, 2005)

It's not saying marijuana makes you smarter, it's saying that something 100x stronger than marijuana can stimulate brain growth - and that, while this brain growth probably doesn't contribute to intelligence, it may indeed have anti-depressant and anti-anxiety effects.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 13, 2006)

Themanwithnoname said:
			
		

> can someone sum that up in a couple sentences i didnt get what they were trying to say
> 
> 
> Hahaha


 
"Hippocampus" the place Hippo's go after high school. See, See, pots made me smart!


----------



## SpectateSwamp (Sep 9, 2014)

I have been a computer programmer most of my working life 44+ years. Yes it makes me smarter. 

In my drinking years I'd make sure I had simple stuff and cleanup to do the day after drinking. Not so with marijuana. A toke or two makes work more fun and thus you do a better job. Pot makes you smarter for sure...

I have a list a yard long where I did a superior job. 
See "nobody shares knowledge better than this"  that claim remains unchallenged after 2700+ responses


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 14, 2014)

Yes it does.... for me.

Enough alcohol makes anyone an idiot. I know I can be one of those ppl. Lmao I'd be willing to bet all of my a hole posts was when I was just to drunk. Dammit.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 14, 2014)

No wonder why I am a genius :48:


----------



## shatterdabs420 (Sep 14, 2014)

I take tests better high everytime.
I take better notes stoned everytime.
I concentrate easier when im high.
I argue better when I'm stoned.
I play video games better when Im stoned.
I even get better workouts when im stoned lol.

 Weed makes me smarter IMO.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 17, 2014)

So dabs...... weed is guud?


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 17, 2014)

If you can get it done stoned, fact of the matter is you're gonna be 5x better getting it done not stoned.

Oh and btw I would never ever consider getting behind the wheel of a car NOT stoned, driving is done best high.


----------



## shatterdabs420 (Sep 18, 2014)

Yes sir i believe it is good lol


----------



## IQof420 (Sep 19, 2014)

I scored highest in thc on the drug test at work,but no awards:confused2:


----------

